# wanted a 1 bed flat in the marina or surrounding areas



## lauravadams (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi

I have just been given a job in the Marina with accomodation for just one month so I will be looking for a one bed apartment (or large studio) for the beginning of next year.

The only problem I have is that I will have to pay my rent montly as this has been a quick move so I do not want to get a loan to pay for the rent up front for the year! 

Does anyone know of a private landlord website where I can deal with a landlord direct? or a estate agency that caters for monthly rents rather than yearly?

Thank you in advance for your assistance

Regards

Laura


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi Laura and welcome to the forum.

I'm afraid I dont know of any private landlord groups/associations.

If a place you want to rent has the LL's contact details on it, then, by all means, you can try and negotiate a deal with him/her.
Not too sure how you would go with monthly rental payments though.

We had always had to pay with 1 cheque, but now we have moved our LL was happy to accept 2, but by paying with 1 cheque we were able to negotiate a much better price ( we dealt with him direct- not through a real estate agency)

To be honest, I doubt you will find anyone who accepts more than 3 or 4 cheques a year ( and they will be hard o come by).

Best bet, will be to have a look around the Marina, Greens, Tecom or even Discovery Gardens, and see what is available.

Good luck, and I wish I could be of more assistance.
Perhaps one of the people on the forum who live in these areas, may be able to help a little more.

Cheers


----------



## alexalexa (Oct 10, 2008)

lauravadams said:


> Hi
> 
> I have just been given a job in the Marina with accomodation for just one month so I will be looking for a one bed apartment (or large studio) for the beginning of next year.
> 
> ...


that will be difficult. if i were you i'd talk to my employer, everyone pays the housing allowance here upfront. good luck!


----------



## Giadita (Sep 21, 2008)

lauravadams said:


> Hi
> 
> I have just been given a job in the Marina with accomodation for just one month so I will be looking for a one bed apartment (or large studio) for the beginning of next year.
> 
> ...


Hi,

have you tried with short terms? I expect them to be more expensive but if you are going to stay just a couple of months might be worth to try. I am renting in the Marina with Betterhomes, they advertise on the web and I know they have short term apts. and comparing to prices I've heard around I'm not paying much more than those on long term (well, my company's paying ).

G


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Not heard of anyone who is able to pay the landlord on a month by month basis


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> Not heard of anyone who is able to pay the landlord on a month by month basis



Same here! Short term rentals will also work out almost double what it does to rent long term. As an example, you can rent an apartment in the Marina for about 100 -120k AED a year. That works out at 8 -10k a month. The same apartment will set you back at least 15k+ a month if you do a short term rental. I agree with alexalexa that you should speak to your employer about getting your housing allowance paid upfront!


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

why dont you try and share with someone and just pay them per month?


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm renting in International City on a month by month basis. AED5k per/month for a furnished studio. I want to move elsewhere and get an unfurnished flat once I can afford to pay in one or two checks.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

wow, how did you swing that one


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Wow! Rent has gone up in IC for a studio......6 months ago, it was more like 3k per month!!!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Apparently, the tone of the place went up in July


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> Apparently, the tone of the place went up in July


I thought you moved out BEFORE July?


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

5K, I dont care where it is, I would take it haha!


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Wow! Rent has gone up in IC for a studio......6 months ago, it was more like 3k per month!!!


Yeah, and after being here 6 months they've gone up to charging AED 5500. That's what they do at all apartment complexes. When they are empty they try to unload the rooms. Once the places start filling up they double the rent. In a year when all the projects at IC are complete they'll be charging 8k a month i'm sure. 

But were you paying monthly for a furnished studio or in a few checks for a furnished or unfurnished place? I could probly find an unfurnished studio at IC for 4k a month i'm sure. I rent from this nice Pakistani guy (Nadeem) that works for Geometrix RE.


----------

